# Would use this whole piece?



## chippin-in (Jan 20, 2018)

A friend of mine dropped by the house and brought me this piece of mesquite. it is a crotch piece that had initially been cut up for firewood I presume. He found it at his deer lease and thought of me and brought it home. It was a very odd shape I was able to cut off one piece without the piths. But I still have this piece that has the whole pith on one side of it and I believe I got rid of all the other pith from the other side.
The is about 9x9x4 of good wood including the pith.
I am not sure how long it has been down. Moisture meter shows high 30s on the freshly cut inside portion of the log and 21 on the log ends.
I have never turned mesquite.
Would you cut off the pith side or turn it like this?


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 20, 2018)

Hit the wrong button..grrrr


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 20, 2018)

Robert,
Mesquite is a wonder wood. It moves very little when drying. It looks by the borer trails that it has been cut for a while. What are you going to turn? I would usually cut out he pith but on mesquite you can get away with a few things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 21, 2018)

I was planning to turn a bowl as large as possible 8x3 ish

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## David Hill (Jan 21, 2018)

I use Mesquite—-A LOT! Go ahead, turn as big as you can.
I _never _worry about the pith. The grub holes just make for fill opportunities. He’s right about the wood not moving.
If it’s really dry, you’ll get a lot of dust, not so much curlies.
If you need more ‘skeet experience— come visit!
(I’ve got plenty)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

David Hill said:


> I use Mesquite—-A LOT! Go ahead, turn as big as you can.
> I _never _worry about the pith. The grub holes just make for fill opportunities. He’s right about the wood not moving.
> If it’s really dry, you’ll get a lot of dust, not so much curlies.
> If you need more ‘skeet experience— come visit!
> (I’ve got plenty)



If you go Robert pick me up on the way, I've been meaning to get down to David's place for awhile now! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 22, 2018)

Robert, all that stuff you want to remove is/are features.... Leave it in there.. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 22, 2018)

David Hill said:


> I use Mesquite—-A LOT! Go ahead, turn as big as you can.
> I _never _worry about the pith. The grub holes just make for fill opportunities. He’s right about the wood not moving.
> If it’s really dry, you’ll get a lot of dust, not so much curlies.
> If you need more ‘skeet experience— come visit





David Hill said:


> I use Mesquite—-A LOT! Go ahead, turn as big as you can.
> I _never _worry about the pith. The grub holes just make for fill opportunities. He’s right about the wood not moving.
> If it’s really dry, you’ll get a lot of dust, not so much curlies.
> If you need more ‘skeet experience— come visit!
> (I’ve got plenty)



Thanks David, I may have to get with @Sheriff and make a road trip in the near future.

Robert


----------



## David Hill (Jan 26, 2018)

chippin-in said:


> Thanks David, I may have to get with @Sheriff and make a road trip in the near future.
> 
> Robert



I'll be waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

